# Oil Stains



## sal (Jun 30, 2008)

The previous owner had no regard it seems for spilling oil so I have these crazy oil stains all over my garage floor.

What is a good product to get them up?


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 1, 2008)

Depends on what your floor is.

If concrete, degreaser concentrate should work well.  If wood, you can try lots of degreaser, but you probably won't have much luck.  If some type of engineered flooring, you'll need to check what you can use on it without damaging it.  On some floors, just mashing kitty litter down can help a lot.

--Bushytails


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jul 1, 2008)

Bushytails said:


> Depends on what your floor is.
> 
> If concrete, degreaser concentrate should work well.  If wood, you can try lots of degreaser, but you probably won't have much luck.  If some type of engineered flooring, you'll need to check what you can use on it without damaging it.  On some floors, just mashing kitty litter down can help a lot.
> 
> --Bushytails


Agreed, but don't expect to get it all out. Concrete with no sealer is porous and the oil can work itself way down. When your finished your cleaning make sure you at least put a couple coats of sealer on it if your leaving it as is (Unpainted).


----------



## tectonicfloors (Nov 7, 2011)

For remove oil stains, use a little bit of rubbing alcohol on a clean, white paper towel to blot at the stain. Make sure you never rub and work the stain from the outer edge toward the center. Thanks.


----------



## magnetman (Dec 2, 2011)

You can scrape the surface to get off as much buildup as possible and use a weed burning torch to bring more up to the surface. Scrape more, torch more then use water base degreaser to solublize the oil

There's an enzyime product sold in Home Depot (don't know name) that works amazing. Foaming liquid is sprayed on the surface and then sprinkled with supplied dry material that looks like kitty litter. Soaks up the oil to virtually clean concrete


----------



## havasu (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for the tip magnetman. If possible, could you get the name of this product for us?


----------



## magnetman (Dec 2, 2011)

Here it is. I've not used it but I saw a video of it used and it was pretty impressive

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...talogId=10053&productId=100663637&R=100663637


----------



## magnetman (Dec 2, 2011)

A further comment on stain removal would be to rent a small 8" shot blaster and go at it without chemicals or mess


----------



## havasu (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks...I appreciate it!


----------

